# Don't confuse the system repair CD with the System restore CD's restore



## donetao (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi People often confuse the Windows system repair CD with the Windows system restore CD's.
They both serve a purpose to help you get your PC up and running, but there is a huge difference in how they do that. IMHO you would want to try the system repair CD first. The system restore CD's take you back to out of the box and then there's a lot of work to do when you do that. Here's a link that explains the difference.
If you haven't created these, now would be a good time to do that!!
Andy explains the difference very well! I hope I'm posting this correctly!!
Please comment if you have more advise to share on this subject. I think it's a very important topic!
Thank you!

http://www.andyrathbone.com/2009/12...very-discs-and-windows-7s-system-repair-disc/


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi donetao, Please continue to post ideas and tips, there are certainly many users who can benefit from them....

I sent you a PM


----------



## donetao (Mar 18, 2015)

Thank you Byteman! I have just been invited to join staff on another forum. I don't know how much time that is going to require. I will post here when I can.
Thank you for your PM!! We all make mistakes. Water under the bridge and all is forgotten.


----------

